# My new Free Horse! Please critique



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

hes cute..but deffinately downhill and has a BIG chest on him


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i thought he was a QH from his body and i agree, downhill.


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

yea he totally looks like a QH haha but omg so cute!!! congratulations


----------



## I Do DeClaire (Jul 25, 2008)

I know he is built like a QH. He's 16'3 and has a huge butt for not being all that well muscled. Below is a picture of his sire (Stormy Atlantic) and below that his grandmother (Terlingua). I wonder where he got it from


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks like my family!!! (Big butt gene :roll

Anyways, he's really good looking. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He sure is a looker! 
What are your plans for him?


----------



## I Do DeClaire (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't have any set plans at this point. He doesn't move like a hunter at all so that's pretty much out. I just got him on Saturday but from watching his movement, he will most likely excel in jumpers and perhaps dressage although I don't know how he will do with that thick shortish neck for dressage. We will do whatever he is best suited for as I have dabbled and enjoy all.

LOL judging from the responses, maybe we should aim for western pleasure


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

hahah well if he's good at both then maybe try eventing  it's what all the cool kids are doing!


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

he looks like a sweet heart is he nice to ride. i love the big chest 
congratulations


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Looks like my family!!! (Big butt gene :roll
> 
> Anyways, he's really good looking. Congrats!!!!!!


 
haha...mine too 

he is beautiful, your lucky to grab such a nice horse for free!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

what a handsome fella!!!!looks like his grandmother a little! yup eventing anything english...poss dressage:razz:


----------



## I Do DeClaire (Jul 25, 2008)

I have not ridden him yet. He was brought home Saturday. I will start with groundwork this week. I believe he was gelded very late and am wondering if that contributed to his large wide neck. He is well behaved but has not been out with any other horses. He does move like he will be fun to ride tho!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I think he's a total hunk; no critique from me!


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Definately downhill and his neck is a bit shorter than what I like to see on TB's but he has a very well built body. Other than those two tiny and miniscule critiques he is a gorgeous boy =)


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

He's got a short neck and he's downhill.

Did the owner say why he was unraced? Did you get a vet check on him? He's a nice looking horse, and I hope there isn't any underlying issues about him as far as him being free. 

I like his stocky look - never would have guess TB!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww, he is beautiful!
His head seems really small compared to his body though, like his mother's.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is cuteee!  Downhill, small head, he has nice long legs. 
He is adorablee!


----------



## I Do DeClaire (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you all for the kinds words about Olly. I think he is just wonderful. I see no issues with his movement but have scheduled for the vet to come out. I would have taken him regardless. He needed a home and I had one to give. I have no expectations at this point so I'm sure I will not be disappointed. The majority of the OTTB's that I work with have one issue or another and are still capable of making wonderful pasture pets, flat/dressage/trail horses. If the vet see's something to be concerned about, we will address it. I can only be happy because I know where he could have ended up had I not taken him.


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, looks like my morgan: huge deep chest, and a rather large butt...But for free, why not? I think that he is b-e-a-u-tiful. Congrats. (Free horses are the best kind!)


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

He's clearly downhill:wink:
But, he seems to have a very straight neck, which in turn doesn't really tie into his chest too well.

I like his color though, usually you see a bay thoroughbred.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

He's pretty! It's hard to say he's downhill since he's not standing square and looks to be standing on an incline in the roundpen in the pictures. Grandma wasn't built well at all but I don't think he got that from her. He looks good in blue BTW


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I say that for the price of "free" you did VERY well...Keep us posted on his progress!!! I know he has got to be greatful from what you probably saved him from


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

DeClaire, I am happy you are giving him a home. So many OTTB's end up at auction and slaughter. No matter what build faults he has - he looks gorgeous to me. I wish you the best of luck with him.


----------

